# So a donkey walks into a bar.......



## sheltiefan (Jun 26, 2010)

and the bartender says, "why the long face?


----------



## dab_20 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hahaha too funny! A LOOOOONG face! Is that a mule? The ears and body look kinda 'horsey' to me.


----------



## williambarry (Jul 2, 2010)

What kind of bees make milk?


----------



## sheltiefan (Jul 3, 2010)

ha, you are right....he was a mule, not a donkey!


----------

